#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  [Pre-Release] ThunderCache 7.1 Versão Final

## mjr88

Boa noite, pessoal. Tudo bem?

Passando somente pra avisar que liberamos a ISO do ThunderCache 7.1 Versão Final.

Alguns pontos de destaque:

- Instalação super fácil e rápida. Com a nova ISO de cerca de 85MB, a instalação do sistema é feita em menos de 2 minutos.
- O novo painel de controle dispensa o uso do conhecido "Painel da BM Software", já que agora toda a configuração é feita dentro do próprio servidor.
- Gráficos super detalhados tanto do Servidor (Uso de CPU, Uso de Memória, Carga de Discos, Tráfego de Rede), como de consumo de banda (Top Domínios, Top Clientes e Economia), além de vários outros gráficos bem interessantes.
- Relatório de Cache por Domínio, por Cliente e por Data, com *INFORMAÇÕES REAIS* sobre economia e eficiência do Cache.
- Informações detalhadas para os Discos, com dados do SMART, temperatura, objetos, carga, latência, excesso de I/O, etc.

Para maiores detalhes, sigam o Tópico do Tutorial de Instalação:

[Final Release] ThunderCache 7.1 Versão Final

Qualquer dúvida, crítica ou sugestão, estou a disposição.

Grande abraço.

----------


## mjr88

Opa, Márcio. Tudo bem?

Bom, a política da empresa é fornecer uma conta de testes por 15 dias, sem nenhuma limitação. Não posso dizer nada dos erros do passado, porque desde o Thunder 4 ao 7.0, eu fui usuário. Sofri o mesmo que todos sofreram. O Thunder 7.1 é um projeto que não tem nada a ver com as versões anteriores. O desenvolvimento dele teve início em 18 de Dezembro de 2011 (sem aproveitar nenhuma linha de código das outras versões), exatamente um mês depois de termos encontrado a solução para o cacheamento dos vídeos HTML5 do Youtube, e vermos que não seria possível incorporar a solução na versão 7.0.

Chegamos a versão estável do Thunder 7.1 há mais de três meses. Se você acompanhar o fórum oficial do Thunder (www.overnix.com), verá que não há reclamações de problemas do cache há muito tempo. Alguns problemas existem, mas nem um que seja do Thunder e, nesses casos, sempre achamos a solução para os colegas que postam no fórum.

Então, a minha resposta é simples. Não tenho interesse nenhum em dar 60 dias de serviço grátis a ninguém (serviço esse que me custou muitas madrugadas de códigos) pra apagar os erros do passado, simplesmente porque não existe mais o sistema usado no passado. Como eu já disse em outro tópico, quem tem que dizer se o sistema está bom são os usuários, e não eu. Então sugiro que dê uma passado no overnix e veja a opinião dos nossos usuários por lá.

Não quero que me entenda mau. Sei muito bem das experiências que você e muitos outros tiveram, pois, como eu disse, também passei por elas. E é justamente por isso que estou expondo aqui a minha visão das coisas.

Agradeço pela força.

Grande abraço.

----------


## Acronimo

Uma pergunta, por que não vendem o thunder com uma unica aquisição ao invez de mensalidade,

um grande é exemplo é o Patrick Brandão, vende o supercache, que por sinal é excelente, sempre indico a meus clientes e temos um grau enorme de satisfação e suporte,

o problema de cache mensal é paga paga, um belo dia vc fica na mao de "calango" até nova atualização, 
e quando procura um suporte, tem que ficar garimpando em fórum, 

garanto que um provedor que busque qualidade, não pode esperar um "parceiro" ou um usuário do fórum responder, deve ligar e obter este suporte, 

bom assim que penso

----------


## Acronimo

ainda tem a opção de treeds gratis?

----------


## mjr88

Rodrigo, concordo plenamente sobre o suporte. Inclusive já estamos montando uma equipe de suporte própria da BM Software para esses casos. Sem falar que eu procuro sempre estar a disposição no fórum e no email pra tirar qualquer dúvida. O problema é que, como eu falei acima, a grande maioria dos problemas que temos depois de chegar a versão final, é na rede do cliente, e não no sistema (não que o sistema seja perfeito, mas até agora, não temos tido problemas).

Agora, sobre vender o software, já acho complicado. Primeiro, porque é um software que exige atualização quase que semanal, pois a Web está mudando em uma velocidade absurda. Segundo, porque o preço pra "venda" de um cache, para ser compensativo ao desenvolvedor, não seria nada agradável ao cliente final. Terceiro, e pior ainda, é que o ânimo do cara não é o mesmo depois de um ano atendendo a um provedor que ele sabe que não terá mais lucro nenhum com ele.

Sobre o SuperCache, pelo que eu saiba, até hoje não tem suporte ao cache dos vídeos HTML5, pois a solução encontrada por enquanto pelo Patrick (segundo ele mesmo, por falta de tempo) foi retirar do plugin as urls de solicitações de dispositivos móveis para não serem cacheadas...

*obs*: Temos sim a licença grátis de 5007 Threads. Porém ela tem limitação em funcionalidades e também na eficiência que é limitada a 33% de uma licença paga (de cada 3 hits, somente 1 sai do cache).

Agradeço pelo comentário.

Grande abraço.

----------


## netuai

Ja sabe me informar se a nova versão roda nos servidores IBM X3250 M3? Até Hoje o meu esta parado, e minha licensa esta paga e sem usar. ainda tenho uns 7 meses pagos e não estou usando devido ao hardware que é profissional, com hds sata 2.5 16gb de ram, e o software não suporta. Queria saber se tem como eu pausar a licensa para ela não ficar correndo e eu sem usar. Até que resolvão este problema. 
Como ja disse la no forum do thunder, quando era linux eu nunca tive problema, deste genero, agora com o FreeBsd ele depois de instalado fica reiniciando meu server e nunca da o boot.

----------


## mjr88

> Ja sabe me informar se a nova versão roda nos servidores IBM X3250 M3? Até Hoje o meu esta parado, e minha licensa esta paga e sem usar. ainda tenho uns 7 meses pagos e não estou usando devido ao hardware que é profissional, com hds sata 2.5 16gb de ram, e o software não suporta. Queria saber se tem como eu pausar a licensa para ela não ficar correndo e eu sem usar. Até que resolvão este problema. 
> Como ja disse la no forum do thunder, quando era linux eu nunca tive problema, deste genero, agora com o FreeBsd ele depois de instalado fica reiniciando meu server e nunca da o boot.


Opa, Dr.

Peço que teste a instalação com a nova ISO, pois ela é baseada em uma versão mais recente do FreeBSD que a outra que usávamos. Se não der certo, me envia um email pra eu poder verificar aí por favor.

Sobre a licença, me envie email informando quem é o parceiro e os dados do pagamento pra eu organizar pra você.

Abraço.

----------


## Acronimo

Entendo, realmente o thunder 7 é otimo, 

mas se for olhar bem, o speedr tb
ai a mensalidade se torna cara, sem muita explicação

um exemplo, cliente com 200 usuario não tem ideia direito do quanto vai pagar, ai que vem a avalanche de duvidas

----------


## mjr88

> Entendo, realmente o thunder 7 é otimo, 
> 
> mas se for olhar bem, o speedr tb
> ai a mensalidade se torna cara, sem muita explicação
> 
> um exemplo, cliente com 200 usuario não tem ideia direito do quanto vai pagar, ai que vem a avalanche de duvidas


Não entendi. As mensalidades do Thunder são os mesmos valores desde quando começou a ser comercializado na versão 4.

Eu tenho 220 usuários, com média de 100 a 110 online. Com o plano de 80,00 mensais, tenho 1400 Threads e uso no horário de pico 700 a 800 Threads.

Qualquer dúvida estou a disposição.

Abraço.

----------


## Pirigoso

Sou provedor e afirmo não tem como trabalhar sem o thunder hoje, são muitos os benefícios imagina pagar por um dedicado de 2 a 6 mega e ter que ofertar plano de 1 mega, só o thunder faz esta mágica

----------


## Acronimo

Amigo não estamos questionando o thunder, eu mesmo gosto, e vi o desempenho, 

mesmo na epoca das versoes antigas, 

o fato é mensalidade, varias vezes deparei com cliente querendo usar o supercache, a 3 semanas atraz um me procurou pra colocar o ultracache, rsr

ja instalei muito speedr, thunder somente 2 vezes o povo quer pagar valor total pelo produto, e suporte pouco, ficam com medo de contratar tantos treeds e depois não dar conta

----------


## mjr88

> Amigo não estamos questionando o thunder, eu mesmo gosto, e vi o desempenho, 
> 
> mesmo na epoca das versoes antigas, 
> 
> o fato é mensalidade, varias vezes deparei com cliente querendo usar o supercache, a 3 semanas atraz um me procurou pra colocar o ultracache, rsr
> 
> ja instalei muito speedr, thunder somente 2 vezes o povo quer pagar valor total pelo produto, e suporte pouco, ficam com medo de contratar tantos treeds e depois não dar conta


É justamente pra isso que temos a licença de testes por 15 dias. Pro cara colocar e ver quantas threads tem necessidade.

Outra, se o cara paga 1400 Threads, a rede dele pode usar 20 mil threads que o thunder não vai negar conexão, nem vai dar lentidão. Porém só terá cache pras 1400 threads contratadas, o resto passa direto.

O Speedr também tem mensalidade. E, diga-se de passagem, até mais cara que o Thunder e com menos conexões (cada thread do thunder equivale a 2 ou 3 conexões, dependendo do tipo de acesso). Sem falar que lá, se estourar o plano, todas as conexões param de fazer cache...

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

estou sem hardware mas ja vou providenciar, to levando fé !!

----------


## davidmilfont

> Sou provedor e afirmo não tem como trabalhar sem o thunder hoje, são muitos os benefícios imagina pagar por um dedicado de 2 a 6 mega e ter que ofertar plano de 1 mega, só o thunder faz esta mágica


Só uma dúvida amigo,pq ainda não entendi o sistema de pagamento do thunder...Eu teria que pagar algum valor antes da aquisição ou somente R$ 80,00 mensais?

----------


## naldo864

bom antes de sair atirando pedras tem que testar acho que em 1 semana ja da para ver se e bom ou não ok.

----------


## pinhais

> bom antes de sair atirando pedras tem que testar acho que em 1 semana ja da para ver se e bom ou não ok.



Aqui já uso o Thunder desde a versão e-cache. hehehe.

Fiquei um tempo sem usar mas voltei a usar agora estes dias a versão 7.

Realmente é muito bom.

É tão bom que cancelei 10 megas do meu link economizando R$ 2.200,00 reais por mês.

Vou pegar esta grana e investir no provedor.

Sem contar clientes satisfeitos por ter mais banda.

----------


## robertopc95

como faco pra usar essa de 15 dias ??

----------


## mjr88

> como faco pra usar essa de 15 dias ??


Entre em contato com qualquer um de nossos parceiros e solicite o teste:

http://www.bmsoftware.org/new/index.php?pg=produtos.

----------


## jeanfrank

Opa boa noite Mjr88

Sou usuario* Thunder ADs (5007)*, e percebi nestas últimas semanas o detalhe da eficiência limitada em 33%, como seria o procedimento para migração para versão paga ?
Sou cadastrado na bmsoftware desde de janeiro de 2012.

Abraços e parabéns pelo bom trabalho.

Ps. Estou bastante satisfeito com o desempenho do cache agora que a eficiência foi limitada percebo a diferença que faz na rede.

----------


## mjr88

> Ja sabe me informar se a nova versão roda nos servidores IBM X3250 M3? Até Hoje o meu esta parado, e minha licensa esta paga e sem usar. ainda tenho uns 7 meses pagos e não estou usando devido ao hardware que é profissional, com hds sata 2.5 16gb de ram, e o software não suporta. Queria saber se tem como eu pausar a licensa para ela não ficar correndo e eu sem usar. Até que resolvão este problema. 
> Como ja disse la no forum do thunder, quando era linux eu nunca tive problema, deste genero, agora com o FreeBsd ele depois de instalado fica reiniciando meu server e nunca da o boot.


Dr, o Rafael da TDK comprou um servidor quase igual ao seu, teve o mesmo problema, e conseguiu instalar mudando uma configuração na BIOS. Dá uma olhada: http://www.overnix.com/showthread.ph...ge11#post35888.

Abraço.

----------


## mjr88

> Opa boa noite Mjr88
> 
> Sou usuario* Thunder ADs (5007)*, e percebi nestas últimas semanas o detalhe da eficiência limitada em 33%, como seria o procedimento para migração para versão paga ?
> Sou cadastrado na bmsoftware desde de janeiro de 2012.
> 
> Abraços e parabéns pelo bom trabalho.
> 
> Ps. Estou bastante satisfeito com o desempenho do cache agora que a eficiência foi limitada percebo a diferença que faz na rede.


Obrigado  :Smile: .

Sobre a aquisição, entra em contato com um de nossos parceiros no link que passei acima. Estamos isentando a aquisição de quem tem licença grátis desde Dezembro (início do desenvolvimento do Thunder 7.1). A sua é de Janeiro, mas pode dizer ao parceiro que eu isentei a aquisição pra você  :Smile: .

Abraço.

----------


## robertopc95

> Obrigado .
> 
> Sobre a aquisição, entra em contato com um de nossos parceiros no link que passei acima. Estamos isentando a aquisição de quem tem licença grátis desde Dezembro (início do desenvolvimento do Thunder 7.1). A sua é de Janeiro, mas pode dizer ao parceiro que eu isentei a aquisição pra você .
> 
> Abraço.


nao quero fugir do focus da conversa, to com problema aqui nao consigo rodar neuma versao do thunder na minha rede,eu queria uma consultoria direto com vcs nem q tenha q pegar pra isso meu MSN é [email protected]

----------


## mjr88

> nao quero fugir do focus da conversa, to com problema aqui nao consigo rodar neuma versao do thunder na minha rede,eu queria uma consultoria direto com vcs nem q tenha q pegar pra isso meu MSN é [email protected]


A BM Software não presta consultoria em mikrotik. Pra isso, você deve entrar em contato com um dos nossos parceiros (Site BM Software). Tenho certeza de que será bem atendido por qualquer um deles  :Smile: .

Qualquer dúvida estou a disposição.

Abraço.

----------


## Pirigoso

> nao quero fugir do focus da conversa, to com problema aqui nao consigo rodar neuma versao do thunder na minha rede,eu queria uma consultoria direto com vcs nem q tenha q pegar pra isso meu MSN é [email protected]


sem bgp e loadbalance custa R$300,00 implantação dele ai amigo

----------


## Pirigoso

> Opa boa noite Mjr88
> 
> Sou usuario* Thunder ADs (5007)*, e percebi nestas últimas semanas o detalhe da eficiência limitada em 33%, como seria o procedimento para migração para versão paga ?
> Sou cadastrado na bmsoftware desde de janeiro de 2012.
> 
> Abraços e parabéns pelo bom trabalho.
> 
> Ps. Estou bastante satisfeito com o desempenho do cache agora que a eficiência foi limitada percebo a diferença que faz na rede.


me manda um email que te passo o procedimento

----------


## Pirigoso

> Só uma dúvida amigo,pq ainda não entendi o sistema de pagamento do thunder...Eu teria que pagar algum valor antes da aquisição ou somente R$ 80,00 mensais?


me manda um email que passo os procedimento de aquisição, a ADESAO não existe mais so paga a menssalidade

----------


## davidmilfont

> me manda um email que passo os procedimento de aquisição, a ADESAO não existe mais so paga a menssalidade


Email enviado amigo.

----------


## davidmilfont

Alguém indica um repesentante do thundercache de confiança para uma possível aquisição?

----------


## mjr88

> Alguém indica um repesentante do thundercache de confiança para uma possível aquisição?


Não conseguiu contato com o Pirigoso? Pode entrar em contato com qualquer um listado na página http://www.bmsoftware.org/new/index.php?pg=produtos.

Pra nomear alguns, TComWeb, SixAgência, Brauser, enfim, todos lá devem te atender bem  :Smile: .

Se tiver algum problema pode me mandar email em mario @ bmsoftware . org que eu ajeito tudo.

Abraço.

----------


## danilosceu

Eu nao estou listado ai ainda mais pode entrar em contato comigo por email, [email protected] que tambem sou revenda.

----------


## Portinari

Vou testar o thunder 7.1, e cair fora do speedr, que só tem preço e problemas, vc tem que ficar em cima da rede 24h cuidado dele.

Uma vez ja usei o thunder 4, mas na época a economia éra baixa, mas agora estou ouvindo falar bem dessa versão.

----------


## mjr88

> Vou testar o thunder 7.1, e cair fora do speedr, que só tem preço e problemas, vc tem que ficar em cima da rede 24h cuidado dele.
> 
> Uma vez ja usei o thunder 4, mas na época a economia éra baixa, mas agora estou ouvindo falar bem dessa versão.


Teremos o maior prazer de ter você como nosso usuário  :Smile: .

Acabei de atualizar a ISO com a versão final. Dá uma olhada e qualquer dúvida posta lá no overnix. Estamos a disposição pra ajudar os colegas.

[Final Release] ThunderCache 7.1 Versão Final.

Abraço.

----------


## Pirigoso

> Não conseguiu contato com o Pirigoso? Pode entrar em contato com qualquer um listado na página http://www.bmsoftware.org/new/index.php?pg=produtos.
> 
> Pra nomear alguns, TComWeb, SixAgência, Brauser, enfim, todos lá devem te atender bem .
> 
> Se tiver algum problema pode me mandar email em mario @ bmsoftware . org que eu ajeito tudo.
> 
> Abraço.


Ja respondi 2 ou 3 email dele

----------


## wesleydialmeida

> É justamente pra isso que temos a licença de testes por 15 dias. Pro cara colocar e ver quantas threads tem necessidade.
> 
> Outra, se o cara paga 1400 Threads, a rede dele pode usar 20 mil threads que o thunder não vai negar conexão, nem vai dar lentidão. Porém só terá cache pras 1400 threads contratadas, o resto passa direto.
> 
> O Speedr também tem mensalidade. E, diga-se de passagem, até mais cara que o Thunder e com menos conexões (cada thread do thunder equivale a 2 ou 3 conexões, dependendo do tipo de acesso). Sem falar que lá, se estourar o plano, todas as conexões param de fazer cache...



Ola Mario, usava o speedr, abandonei por ser destratado como cliente e tambem por nao ter um sistema conforme o anunciado, gostaria de testar o thunder por 15 dias, como faço? pois ja cotei com alguns consultores, mas parece que os mesmos desconhecem tal procedimento.

----------


## Fcnetwork

Ola Wesley, te mandei mensagem privada com nosso msn, vamos liberar o teste para voce.

SOmos parceiros Premium Thundercache.
Abraços.

----------


## networksolucoes

> A BM Software não presta consultoria em mikrotik. Pra isso, você deve entrar em contato com um dos nossos parceiros (Site BM Software). Tenho certeza de que será bem atendido por qualquer um deles .
> 
> Qualquer dúvida estou a disposição.
> 
> Abraço.



Boa Noite!

Qual o preço da instalação e configuração completa do meu servidor com o ThunderCache 7.1 Versão Final?

----------


## brrodrigo

> Ola Wesley, te mandei mensagem privada com nosso msn, vamos liberar o teste para voce.
> 
> SOmos parceiros Premium Thundercache.
> Abraços.


amigo te adicionei no msn pra ativar uma licença pra teste, no aguardo.

----------


## nalvo

> Sou provedor e afirmo não tem como trabalhar sem o thunder hoje, são muitos os benefícios imagina pagar por um dedicado de 2 a 6 mega e ter que ofertar plano de 1 mega, só o thunder faz esta mágica


Saudações amigo...

Estou tendo problemas com o speedr aqui, muita raiva mesmo eu to passando....

quero instalar o seu sistema, entra em contato comigo para voce me passar os procedimentos de instalação e aquisição...

email: [email protected]

no aguardo....

----------


## davidmilfont

> Saudações amigo...
> 
> Estou tendo problemas com o speedr aqui, muita raiva mesmo eu to passando....
> 
> quero instalar o seu sistema, entra em contato comigo para voce me passar os procedimentos de instalação e aquisição...
> 
> email: [email protected]
> 
> no aguardo....


 @*nalvo*...Eu também sofri com o speedr,mas estou testando o thunder há 3 meses e até agora não me arrependi.
A instalação não é difícil,é só seguir os passos dos links que o Mário deixou no primeiro post.
Sucesso!

----------


## nalvo

David, instalei ontem, e coloquei para rodar hoje, com o suporte do @*farias* , muito atencioso, e correu tudo bem...

meu servidor esta ativo a 6 horas apenas, e ja posso dar uma opniao muito positiva sobre o thunder.. estou no periodo de testes, mas ja vi quem é bemmmm melhor que o speedr...

irei postar os resultados, mas de qualquer forma eu recomendo... nosso amigo @*farias* esta ai para ajudar...

----------


## mjr88

> David, instalei ontem, e coloquei para rodar hoje, com o suporte do @*farias* , muito atencioso, e correu tudo bem...
> 
> meu servidor esta ativo a 6 horas apenas, e ja posso dar uma opniao muito positiva sobre o thunder.. estou no periodo de testes, mas ja vi quem é bemmmm melhor que o speedr...
> 
> irei postar os resultados, mas de qualquer forma eu recomendo... nosso amigo @*farias* esta ai para ajudar...


Seja bem vindo à família, Dr.

Sempre que precisar pode contar conosco.

Abraço.

----------


## nalvo

> Seja bem vindo à família, Dr.
> 
> Sempre que precisar pode contar conosco.
> 
> Abraço.


Valew Mario... se precisar de qualquer coisa tambem estamos ai... boa sorte para nós...rsrs

----------


## nalvo

Salve amigos... estou utilizando aqui a apenas 3 dias e ele ja esta me oferecendo 23% de economia...

Gostei demais e recomendo a todos... speedr nunca mais...rsrsrs

Valew @*farias* ... ta funfando redondinho aqui!

----------


## Acronimo

coloque os preços geral, tanto de instalação quanto de mensalidade, valor minimo e máximo, temos varios clientes que usam Speedr pois tem preços apartir de R$39 

coloque preço ai para que possamos conversar,

abraços

----------


## arium

> coloque os preços geral, tanto de instalação quanto de mensalidade, valor minimo e máximo, temos varios clientes que usam Speedr pois tem preços apartir de R$39 
> 
> coloque preço ai para que possamos conversar,
> 
> abraços


Valores das mensalidades:


1400
Standard

R$ 80,00

2400
Premium

R$ 144,00

3400
Premiere

R$ 204,00

4400
Master

R$ 264,00

6400
Sênior

R$ 324,00




Tem Também o Lite(400 Threads) R$ 60,00 e o Ilimitado R$ 650,00

----------


## mjr88

> coloque os preços geral, tanto de instalação quanto de mensalidade, valor minimo e máximo, temos varios clientes que usam Speedr pois tem preços apartir de R$39 
> 
> coloque preço ai para que possamos conversar,
> 
> abraços


As mensalidades estão aí. A instalação você mesmo pode fazer, é muito simples e leva menos de 2 minutos. Dá uma olhada: http://www.overnix.com/showthread.ph...Vers%E3o-Final.

----------


## ijr

Tenho utilizado em parte de minha rede.

Separei 10MB de link e 100 clientes, instalei em uma máquina simples (pentium dualcore, 8gb ram e 4 hd 500).

Até agora tenho tido resultado positivo, estou rodando a quase 30 dias.

Agora vou colocar 300 clientes e liberar 20MB....

Funcionando bem eu ja tenho separado um Servidor IBM novinho com HDs de 10.000RPM e 32GB de ram para jogar a rede toda.

----------


## nalvo

@ijr quantos % de economia?

----------


## ijr

> @ijr quantos % de economia?



Até agora está em 22%

----------


## mjr88

*Lembrando a quem tá vindo de outros caches, muitos usam o termo "Economia" pra se referir a "Eficiência" e enganar usuários.*

Só pra esclarecer as coisas:

*Eficiência:* Quantos % do tráfego sainte para os clientes é de cache, levando em consideração o total gravado em disco.
*Economia:* Quantos % do tráfego sainte para os clientes é de cache, levando em consideração o tráfego total que vai para os clientes, incluindo o que não é cacheado.

É simples saber qual usar: Se a cada reinício do sistema, os contadores zerarem, isso é Eficiência. Caso não zere, é a ECONOMIA REAL.

Abraços.

----------


## nalvo

o meu ta dando 37% de economia!
*
*

----------


## farias

Um pouco do resultado de Eficiência

----------


## OSNIR

ESTOU COM O MESMO PROBLEMA DO AMIGO NETUAI, alguem tem uma dica para solucionar o problema? meu server e um IBM X3630 M4 quase 10.000,00 entre servidor, gavetas, hds e memorias... e tudo parado aqui.

----------


## netuai

> ESTOU COM O MESMO PROBLEMA DO AMIGO NETUAI, alguem tem uma dica para solucionar o problema? meu server e um IBM X3630 M4 quase 10.000,00 entre servidor, gavetas, hds e memorias... e tudo parado aqui.


Osnir, dei uma garimpada no overnix mas não achei nada, sei que esta la, mas não achei, se tivesse como eu reiniciar o meu servidor aqui, eu iria olhar pra ti, tente olhar nas configs da bios e vai mudando, ate que de certo... vai nas configuraçoes do hd e troca o tipo, acho que é isso.

----------


## OSNIR

O mario me passou as dicas mas ja tentei e nao funciona... vou tentar mais uma vez, vou resetar todas as configuracoes da bios e comecar do zero.

----------


## freitascs

Fala sério esse negocio de thundercache nunca deu resultado positivo sempre com problemas e incompatibilidades inclusive perdi um pen-driver de 4gigas fui fazer o procedimento com esse executavel e babou meu pen-drive agora ele não formata e fica com o tamanho de 24,4Mbs fala sério.

----------


## OSNIR

Amigo, estou em busca de resolver um problema de incopatibilidade e nao de solucao para pendrive... se voce nao consegue restaurar seu pendrive e porque tem pouco conhecimento ou nenhum... quando se trata de linux ou freebsd tudo muda de figura, sao sistemas diferentes... procura ai no pai google como restaurar seu pendrive que ira encontrar aplicativos que resolve isso pra vc, ok.

Se acha que o thunder nao vale a pena para voce respeito sua opniao, mas investi quase 10.000,00 em um servidor, e invistirei mais 20.000,00 em mais 2... isso esclarece pra voce se vale a pena ou nao?

----------


## freitascs

Não precisei procurar no pai google igual você faz seu sabichão com meu próprio conhecimento consegui recuperar o pen-drive e tentei em entrou pen-drive e deu a mesma bosta então ainda ta falho esse Thundercachezinho valeu.

----------


## mjr88

> Fala sério esse negocio de thundercache nunca deu resultado positivo sempre com problemas e incompatibilidades inclusive perdi um pen-driver de 4gigas fui fazer o procedimento com esse executavel e babou meu pen-drive agora ele não formata e fica com o tamanho de 24,4Mbs fala sério.


Falta de conhecimento é f..... Se soubesse tanto, saberia que a partição criada para instalação do FreeBSD é do tipo UFS, o Windows não reconhece ela. Pra voltar é só zerar a MBR ou excluir a partição.

Pelo Windows: botão direito em Meu Computador, Gerenciar. Selecione Gerenciamento de Disco. Ache o pendrive na lista, clique com o botão direito na partição de 24,4Mb, Exclua a partição. Vai liberar o tamanho inteiro pra formatar.

Pelo Linux/Unix/Mac: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=1M count=1 (sdX é o identificador do PenDrive).

Não fale as coisas que não sabe, por favor. É difícil a gente trabalhar em um software dia e noite, sabados, domingos, feriados e vir uns difamar o sistema porque "perdeu" o PenDrive. Uma coisa não tem nada a ver com a outra. Se tem medo de "perder" seu pendrive, use a ISO pra CD, está logo abaixo do vídeo da gravação do pendrive no tutorial de instalação.

O Osnir está sofrendo justamente porque o Server dele foi feito pra suportar Boot UEFI do seu "querido" Windows 8 e Windows Server 8. Baboseiras de quem não entende nada e quer tudo de mão beijada.

----------


## netuai

> Falta de conhecimento é f..... Se soubesse tanto, saberia que a partição criada para instalação do FreeBSD é do tipo UFS, o Windows não reconhece ela. Pra voltar é só zerar a MBR ou excluir a partição.
> 
> Pelo Windows: botão direito em Meu Computador, Gerenciar. Selecione Gerenciamento de Disco. Ache o pendrive na lista, clique com o botão direito na partição de 24,4Mb, Exclua a partição. Vai liberar o tamanho inteiro pra formatar.
> 
> Pelo Linux/Unix/Mac: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=1M count=1 (sdX é o identificador do PenDrive).
> 
> Não fale as coisas que não sabe, por favor. É difícil a gente trabalhar em um software dia e noite, sabados, domingos, feriados e vir uns difamar o sistema porque "perdeu" o PenDrive. Uma coisa não tem nada a ver com a outra. Se tem medo de "perder" seu pendrive, use a ISO pra CD, está logo abaixo do vídeo da gravação do pendrive no tutorial de instalação.
> 
> O Osnir está sofrendo justamente porque o Server dele foi feito pra suportar Boot UEFI do seu "querido" Windows 8 e Windows Server 8. Baboseiras de quem não entende nada e quer tudo de mão beijada.


Passei muitos perrengues com o Thunder 6, mas agora no 7 tive o problema que o amigo esta tendo, mas não sonsegui ajudar ele pois não me lembro direito, mas aqui ta rodando liso agora. So não encontrei material satisfatorio para ligar 2 mk no mesmo thunder, mas como nem tudo e facil, acredito que vou conseguir ainda...

----------


## mjr88

> Passei muitos perrengues com o Thunder 6, mas agora no 7 tive o problema que o amigo esta tendo, mas não sonsegui ajudar ele pois não me lembro direito, mas aqui ta rodando liso agora. So não encontrei material satisfatorio para ligar 2 mk no mesmo thunder, mas como nem tudo e facil, acredito que vou conseguir ainda...


Se os dois mks usarem o mesmo link não é difícil. Abre um tópico no overnix, ou se já tiver aberto me manda o link que a gente ve isso.

----------


## davidmilfont

Eu já instalei e formatei meu pendrive mas 30 vezes, e nunca deu problema.
Experimenta com um pendrive melhor amigo.





> Fala sério esse negocio 
> de thundercache nunca deu resultado positivo sempre com problemas e incompatibilidades i
> nclusive perdi um pen-driver de 4gigas fui fazer o procedimento com esse executavel e babou meu pen-drive agora ele não formata e fica com o tamanho de 24,4Mbs fala sério.

----------


## OSNIR

E isso ai... ja tomei uma decisao, vou trabalhar no domingo em cima do servidor IBM, se nao conseguir fazer funcionar o thunder nele irei usa-lo para virtualizar mk-auth, srver dns e mikrotik... irei montar um servidor ao meu gosto para colocar o thunder, mas nao abro mao desta ferramenta por nada, de todos que usei ( e foram muitos) esta versao e a melhor de todas, e so de contar com o Mario que e um grande cara ja estou satisfeito, um abraco a vc amigo e muito sucesso!


"Quando as palavras nao sao mais dignas que o silencio, e melhor calar-se..."

----------


## netuai

> Se os dois mks usarem o mesmo link não é difícil. Abre um tópico no overnix, ou se já tiver aberto me manda o link que a gente ve isso.


Obrigado pela atenção, segue o link http://www.overnix.com/showthread.ph...-thunder-cache

----------


## mjr88

> E isso ai... ja tomei uma decisao, vou trabalhar no domingo em cima do servidor IBM, se nao conseguir fazer funcionar o thunder nele irei usa-lo para virtualizar mk-auth, srver dns e mikrotik... irei montar um servidor ao meu gosto para colocar o thunder, mas nao abro mao desta ferramenta por nada, de todos que usei ( e foram muitos) esta versao e a melhor de todas, e so de contar com o Mario que e um grande cara ja estou satisfeito, um abraco a vc amigo e muito sucesso!
> 
> 
> "Quando as palavras nao sao mais dignas que o silencio, e melhor calar-se..."


Obrigado, as vezes a gente perde as estribeiras com algumas coisas (a paciência não é a mesma após passar 5 dias seguidos focado em codigo fonte até as 02:00), mas o que importa é continuar seguindo em frente.

Tenho certeza que acharemos um jeito de colocar seu Servidor pra funcionar. Você já viu que funciona e que o erro é configuração na BIOS, pois já conseguimos fazer bootar nele. Agora a IBM não tem mais como ficar com papo que o servidor não funciona com o FreeBSD. Se você ligar e pressionar os caras, eles devem te dar uma solução também  :Smile: .

----------


## mjr88

> Obrigado pela atenção, segue o link http://www.overnix.com/showthread.ph...-thunder-cache


Pedi meu irmão pra te dar um help no tópico. Estou focado no binário BETA aqui pra deixar estável o mais breve possível  :Smile: .

Passa as informações pra ele lá, eu tbm to monitorando o tópico.

Abraço.

----------


## netuai

Antes de mais nada, fica tranquilo e respira fundo, pois eu não investi tanto quanto você, mas comprei meu IBM novo e quase desisti dele, porem garimpando no oversix achei a solução, como te disse, era algo que eu tinha que ter anotado em uma agenda, tirado print, mas num deu, num lembrei, mas cara, desiste desta maquina não, pois ela vai fazer umcahce com o thunder redondinho, e o mario jr ja esta lutando com a nova atualização, então vai ficar ainda melhor...


> E isso ai... ja tomei uma decisao, vou trabalhar no domingo em cima do servidor IBM, se nao conseguir fazer funcionar o thunder nele irei usa-lo para virtualizar mk-auth, srver dns e mikrotik... irei montar um servidor ao meu gosto para colocar o thunder, mas nao abro mao desta ferramenta por nada, de todos que usei ( e foram muitos) esta versao e a melhor de todas, e so de contar com o Mario que e um grande cara ja estou satisfeito, um abraco a vc amigo e muito sucesso!
> 
> 
> "Quando as palavras nao sao mais dignas que o silencio, e melhor calar-se..."

----------


## OSNIR

Netuai, ja trabalhei muitas horas em cima deste server, ja tentei de tudo e nao consigo colocar ele pra dar o boot pelo hd, o Mario ficou mais de 2 horas tentando comigo e nada funciona... ja pesquisei, garimpei e todos colocam a culpa no modo UEFI que foi implementado, mas esta BIOS do IBM é foda, ja procurei onde tentar desativar ele e nao consigo, nao encontro tambem o SECURE MODE que pode causar tambem problemas... entao ja estou cansado, vou ligar na segunda e ver se eles orientam, vou falar com um amigo meu que é advogado e ver se tem como eu devolver este servidor, pois não comprei o equipamento condicionado a usar windows 8 ou apenas o sistema que a IBM achar conveniente, no anuncio da empresa onde comprei nao diz nada sobre só usar "tal sistema", então fui induzido ao erro ou condicionado a usar o que eles quiserem e isso nao aceito. 

Vamos ver no que vai dar esta novela, na segunda feira eu entrerei em contato com eles, desde as 8:00 de hoje estou mexendo nele e nao consigo dar o boot, driver ja descobrimos que nao é pois da para forçar o boot de dentro da BIOS e carregar o sistema, mas toda vez que reiniciar precisaria vir ao CPD entrar na BIOS e fazer o procedimento e isso não dá...

Voce nao teria como colher umas imagens das configuraçõe da sua BIOS para me passar, eu poderia comparar e quem sabe conseguir resolver este problema... isso se for possivel você fazer.

----------


## EribertoTorres

Osnir, aciona a IBM logo, ligue hoje que alguém deve te atender. Você nao comprou um Positivo e sim um servidor de nome, faca valer o valor do pagamento e apele ao nome da IBM. Normalmente essa classe de servidores amerita suporte in situ, ou seja, vao ter que mandar alguém da área técnica ai te dar uma mao, ou devolver o dinheiro.

Nem esquente cabeca com configuracao, você pagou caro pelo recurso? Que a IBM faca funcionar  :Wink:

----------


## OSNIR

Bom dia pessoal, depois de quebrar muito a cabeça e pesquisar cheguei ao entendimento do meu problema:

O modo UEFI só permite o boot de sistemas com EFI _bootloaders_ assinados digitalmente, ou seja o FREEBSD não tem esta assinatura, servidores que tenham como desabilitar esta função UFEI podem dar boot normalmente no thunder ou em outro sistema sem a assinatura, porém o meu servidor não consigo desativar esta função, talvez o NETUAI e outros usuários tenham conseguido pois os servidores deles são um pouco mais antigos...

Então a solução é: desativar o UEFI ou o FREEBSD implementar esta assinatura que algumas distribuições LINUX já possuem... os drivers da controladora ele já suporta, mas não tem permissão para bootar no UEFI.

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Bom dia pessoal, depois de quebrar muito a cabeça e pesquisar cheguei ao entendimento do meu problema:
> 
> O modo UEFI só permite o boot de sistemas com EFI _bootloaders_ assinados digitalmente, ou seja o FREEBSD não tem esta assinatura, servidores que tenham como desabilitar esta função UFEI podem dar boot normalmente no thunder ou em outro sistema sem a assinatura, porém o meu servidor não consigo desativar esta função, talvez o NETUAI e outros usuários tenham conseguido pois os servidores deles são um pouco mais antigos...
> 
> Então a solução é: desativar o UEFI ou o FREEBSD implementar esta assinatura que algumas distribuições LINUX já possuem... os drivers da controladora ele já suporta, mas não tem permissão para bootar no UEFI.


A assinatura foi a forma que algumas distribuicoes Linux como Red Hat encontraram para nao terem dor de cabeca. Eles assinam o boot loader e depois passam para um bootloader genérico. Entra em contato com a IBM e que eles deem cabo do tema.

----------


## OSNIR

Bom dia Eriberto Torres, só hoje consegui entender o problema como ja postei ai... na verdade a Microsoft esta apelando e usando do artificio do UEFI oferecer maior segurança durante o boot para prender os usuários a sua plataforma (windows server), porém isso não deve funcionar pois a maioria das empresas e usuários de servidores não utilizam mais winserver e sim linux, resta os desenvolvedores comprar e implementar as assinaturas pois o cerco vai se fechar para aqueles sistemas que não seguirem esta tendencia, a puta sacanagem que eu acho é não ter um botão "desativar UEFI", pelo menos nao estou conseguindo encontrar na Bios do meu servidor... quanto a ligar para a IBM eu já fiz, e o que me disseram foi que o FREEBSD não é hoimologado pela IBM, então faz sentido... mesmo rodando sem problemas o FREEBSD não tem a assinatura para UEFI, por isso não roda nele... Como só entendi o principio hoje tentei ligar novamente para a IBM, mas o atendimento é de segunda a sexta, então só na segunda feira conseguirei atendimento.

----------


## maxibelo

> Bom dia Eriberto Torres, só hoje consegui entender o problema como ja postei ai... na verdade a Microsoft esta apelando e usando do artificio do UEFI oferecer maior segurança durante o boot para prender os usuários a sua plataforma (windows server), porém isso não deve funcionar pois a maioria das empresas e usuários de servidores não utilizam mais winserver e sim linux, resta os desenvolvedores comprar e implementar as assinaturas pois o cerco vai se fechar para aqueles sistemas que não seguirem esta tendencia, a puta sacanagem que eu acho é não ter um botão "desativar UEFI", pelo menos nao estou conseguindo encontrar na Bios do meu servidor... quanto a ligar para a IBM eu já fiz, e o que me disseram foi que o FREEBSD não é hoimologado pela IBM, então faz sentido... mesmo rodando sem problemas o FREEBSD não tem a assinatura para UEFI, por isso não roda nele... Como só entendi o principio hoje tentei ligar novamente para a IBM, mas o atendimento é de segunda a sexta, então só na segunda feira conseguirei atendimento.


Puta sacanagem da IBM.. Procon neles..

----------


## OSNIR

Se eles não me apresentarem uma solução eu vou tentar devolver o server, o único problema é que joguei a caixa fora pois era imensa e nao teria como guarda-la, mas que descontem a embalagem se necssário, acho que uma caixa de papelão não custa nem r$ 50,00... se não aceitarem entrarei na justiça pedindo isso judicialmente e é rapidinho para eles resolverem, isso é tipo venda casada e é ilegal, imoral e não devemos aceitar isso... acredito que para eles seja mais viável aceitar de volta o produto e me devolver o dinheiro que enviar um advogado para 1,2 ou até 3 audiencias pois não aceito nenhum acordo e ainda posso pedir uma idenização por perdas e danos já que fiquei sem o serviço pelo fato de ter vendido meu outro servidor acreditanto que o servidor IBM me atenderia de pronto. se a unica solução for devolver o servidor nunca mais comprarei um server de marca, pois sempre montei os meus e nunca tive dor de cabeça... desta vez cai do cavalo.

Minha esperaça é que o mário consiga algo relacionado ao sistema (mesmo não sendo culpa do thunder, mas poderá ser util esta implementação no futuro), ou a IBM oferecer uma maneira de desativar o UEFI.

----------


## netuai

Seria bom sim implantar a assinatura no thunder, mas a IBM pra não contradizer os clientes, que devem ter liberdade de escolha que qual sistema utilizar, poderia atualizar a bios com opção de desativar tal função.

----------


## EribertoTorres

Exato, até porque a IBM é evangelista do software livre, tá de brincadeira de mau gosto agora. Deveria ter a opcao para desativar o uefi sim.

----------


## OSNIR

Hoje liguei para a IBM, me disseram que o modo UEFI não pode ser desativado, me parece que a única solução é o FREEBSD implementar a assinatura para UEFI, ou ter que adquirir outro server para rodar o thunder... aguardando uma posição do grande Mário Jr.

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Hoje liguei para a IBM, me disseram que o modo UEFI não pode ser desativado, me parece que a única solução é o FREEBSD implementar a assinatura para UEFI, ou ter que adquirir outro server para rodar o thunder... aguardando uma posição do grande Mário Jr.


Eu procuraria outro servidor e avisaria a IBM que devolveria esse. Ao nao desativar o UEFI é uma forma de venda casada com o Windows 8, e quando você comprou essa característica nao havia sido avisada, correto?

----------


## OSNIR

Isso mesmo, não tem nada nas especificações que diga que só rodaria sistemas homologados, só comprei por pensar que teria total liberdade para instalar o sistema que eu quisesse... o problema maior é tentar devolver ele sem a embalagem, pagar frete.. e se nao quiserem aceitar teria que entrar com uma ação, isso leva tempo e nao resolve meus problemas, vou aguardar uma resposta do mário a respeito da FREEBSD estar implementando UEFI no seu sistema. ele disse que me responderia hoje se já está disponivel, dai ele faria uma compilação e me passaria.

----------


## ijr

Aqui em nossa rede dificilmente implantaremos Servidor IBM, (apesar de atualmente termos 2 rodando).

Ano passado adquirimos um X3100 M4, o server chegou aqui e não funcionava..... a IBM despachou seu técnico que logo condenou a Placa Mãe, sem nunca ter nem ligado!
Ok.... tratando-se de informática entendemos e foi solicitado o conserto (eles se negaram e enviar um outro novo), pasme, DEMOROU 6 MESES!!!!!!!!!!

Compramos o servidor À Vista, e tivemos de esperar 06 meses para poder usá-lo.

Resumindo: Não recomendo IBM para ninguém

----------


## OSNIR

6 meses voce poderia ter solicitado seu dinheiro de volta, e ate acionar a justiça e receber uma idenização por perdas e danos, não quero mais dor de cabeça, mas se for necessário terei que brigar judicialmente, a ltima opção é o freebsd implementar o UEFI, se nao resolver dai entro com pedido de devolução.

----------


## farias

Estou brigando com um IBM x3630 M4

Se tiver resultado positivo, posto aqui...

----------


## OSNIR

Hum, valeu grande Farias, mas você esta com ele em mãos? eu tenho 15 dias nesta luta e fui derrotado, ate onde consegui entender o problema é com o UEFI, aguardo noticias suas.

----------


## Pirigoso

https://wiki.freebsd.org/SummerOfCode2012/IntelEFIBoot

----------


## farias

Resolvido,

A luta foi grande comparado com a simples solução, antes de mais nada quero agradecer ao Tiago, Mario e Luiz que contribuirão dando suas opiniões sobre o assunto.

Vamos lá, não posso garantir que a solução possa ser adotada em todos Servidores, mas no IBM x3630 M4 eu refiz várias vezes com sucesso.

Primeiro o Servidor não dá boot em FreeBSD, sem Raid nos HDs, então optei por usar um raid0 com apenas 1 HD, isso mesmo, parece brincadeira.

Para Raid0
Você deve entrar no setup, F1
Então selecione "System Settings" e então "Storage" e finalmente em "Virtual Drive Management", aqui você vai configurar o raid0 com apenas 1 HD ligado ao Servidor.

Agora você deve configurar seu "Boot Manager" para iniciar pelo USB como primário e Legacy Only como secundário, assim poderá usar o pendrive para instalar o sistema.

Até então vai instalar tudo sem erro, mas ao reiniciar não vai iniciar nada. 

Agora vem o segredinho, pois no meu caso, simplesmente a Raid0 sumia depois de instalado. Então você entra e cria a Raid0 novamente. Salve, reinicie e seja feliz.
 :Smile:

----------


## OSNIR

Cara se der certo vc merece um presente irei fazer isso agora logo pela manha e posto o resultado. mas desde ja meus agradecimentos e um grande abraco.

----------


## OSNIR

Bom pessoal, quero deixar aqui registrado os meus agradecimentos ao Mario Jr. e ao grande Farias que ajudaram nesta ardua jornada, foram quase 15 dias de dor de cabeça, mas a dica do farias foi certeira e só tnho a agradecer, quanto a comprar outro servidor IBM ou de qualquer marca, vou pensar muito antes... no suporte durante o atendimento eles implicam com qual hd você esta usando, com qual sistema ira rodar, se comprou memoria original IBM, para eles tem que ser tudo IBM ou nao ajudam, não dão suporte pois não é homologado, dai voce compra um hd a eles sata por 1.300,00 e ve que ele e seagate ou western digital, memoria original dele e smart... mas foi a IBM quem vendeu dai esta tudo certo, tudo homologado...

Abraço a todos e se alguém precisar de ajuda com servidor IBM este tópico é a solução, qualquer coisa entrem em contato.

----------


## Pirigoso

> Resolvido,
> 
> A luta foi grande comparado com a simples solução, antes de mais nada quero agradecer ao Tiago, Mario e Luiz que contribuirão dando suas opiniões sobre o assunto.
> 
> Vamos lá, não posso garantir que a solução possa ser adotada em todos Servidores, mas no IBM x3630 M4 eu refiz várias vezes com sucesso.
> 
> Primeiro o Servidor não dá boot em FreeBSD, sem Raid nos HDs, então optei por usar um raid0 com apenas 1 HD, isso mesmo, parece brincadeira.
> 
> Para Raid0
> ...



boa , alem de tudo a ibm ta com preço melhor que os demais este ano

----------


## sneeep

Bom dia companheiros.

Usamos o SpeedR no nosso provedor porem estamos enfrentando alguns problemas nos ultimos meses, tinhamos 50mb de link e tudo funcionava bem, ao decorrer do tempo fomos subindo gradualmente e ao chegarmos em 100mb os problemas começaram a aparecer aos montes, servidor travando, congelando, amarrando a navegação e etc.
Gostaria de saber como faço para testar o thunder cache e se alguém já usou ele em conjunto com o RouterBox ( Aqui no nosso provedor o RouterBox é nosso gateway ), se alguém tiver alguma informação que possa me ajudar, agradeço muito.

 :Smile:

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Bom dia companheiros.
> 
> Usamos o SpeedR no nosso provedor porem estamos enfrentando alguns problemas nos ultimos meses, tinhamos 50mb de link e tudo funcionava bem, ao decorrer do tempo fomos subindo gradualmente e ao chegarmos em 100mb os problemas começaram a aparecer aos montes, servidor travando, congelando, amarrando a navegação e etc.
> Gostaria de saber como faço para testar o thunder cache e se alguém já usou ele em conjunto com o RouterBox ( Aqui no nosso provedor o RouterBox é nosso gateway ), se alguém tiver alguma informação que possa me ajudar, agradeço muito.


Seria mais prático você perguntar no tópico do SpeedR ou a sugestao que será dada aqui é provar o Thunder, que é uma excelente alternativa  :Wink:

----------


## sneeep

Minha intenção é provar o Thunder, afinal um cache funcional aqui na nossa rede é fundamental, porem o SpeedR disse que esta com um problema em uma ferramenta interna do sistema deles e já estamos esperando a meses uma solução, enquanto a solução não vem eu gostaria de testar o Thunder no nosso cenário e ver se ele se comporta bem, estamos hoje com 125MB de link e o Routerbox como gateway, média de 1500 clientes.
Será que eu vou conseguir integrar o Routerbox com o Thunder, sera que vou conseguir fazer o TPROXY e CACHEFULL funcionar perfeitamente aqui na nossa rede ?

----------


## farias

> Minha intenção é provar o Thunder, afinal um cache funcional aqui na nossa rede é fundamental, porem o SpeedR disse que esta com um problema em uma ferramenta interna do sistema deles e já estamos esperando a meses uma solução, enquanto a solução não vem eu gostaria de testar o Thunder no nosso cenário e ver se ele se comporta bem, estamos hoje com 125MB de link e o Routerbox como gateway, média de 1500 clientes.
> Será que eu vou conseguir integrar o Routerbox com o Thunder, sera que vou conseguir fazer o TPROXY e CACHEFULL funcionar perfeitamente aqui na nossa rede ?




*Conheça o Thunder, agora ficou muito simples, não precisa de ninguém para gerar sua licença, você mesmo pode se cadastrar, gera-la, e então testar, basta seguir o link.*

*Link de auto cadastro cliente: https://bmspanel.bmsoftware.org/parc...c996a5ee53a70f


**Caso precise de suporte ou ajuda, pode me chamar.*

----------


## sneeep

> *Conheça o Thunder, agora ficou muito simples, não precisa de ninguém para gerar sua licença, você mesmo pode se cadastrar, gera-la, e então testar, basta seguir o link.*
> 
> *Link de auto cadastro cliente: https://bmspanel.bmsoftware.org/parc...c996a5ee53a70f
> 
> 
> **Caso precise de suporte ou ajuda, pode me chamar.*


Se eu gerar essa licença, vou ter compromisso em paga-la pra usar o sistema ou tem algum periodo de avaliação disponivel para nós testarmos ele ?

----------


## Pirigoso

> Minha intenção é provar o Thunder, afinal um cache funcional aqui na nossa rede é fundamental, porem o SpeedR disse que esta com um problema em uma ferramenta interna do sistema deles e já estamos esperando a meses uma solução, enquanto a solução não vem eu gostaria de testar o Thunder no nosso cenário e ver se ele se comporta bem, estamos hoje com 125MB de link e o Routerbox como gateway, média de 1500 clientes.
> Será que eu vou conseguir integrar o Routerbox com o Thunder, sera que vou conseguir fazer o TPROXY e CACHEFULL funcionar perfeitamente aqui na nossa rede ?


olha aqui tem o link com os videos explicativos e download dos arquivos e também o cadastro, vc tem 48horas para testar o produto e pagar o boleto apos é suspensa a licença

----------


## arium

amanha estará liberado o cadastro de teste 15 dias novamente para a plataforma nova.

----------


## sneeep

> amanha estará liberado o cadastro de teste 15 dias novamente para a plataforma nova.



Isso é muito bom  :Big Grin: 

Se tiverem informações de como eu faço esse cadastro de teste de 15 dias, já quero testa-lo logo.

Quanto a link, temos um link de 125MB, sera que o Thunder vai "dar conta", o speedR começou a "arregar" aqui de 90MB em diante.

----------


## mjr88

> Isso é muito bom 
> 
> Se tiverem informações de como eu faço esse cadastro de teste de 15 dias, já quero testa-lo logo.
> 
> Quanto a link, temos um link de 125MB, sera que o Thunder vai "dar conta", o speedR começou a "arregar" aqui de 90MB em diante.


Tranquilamente  :Smile: . Dá uma olhada:

https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...305#post666206

----------


## EribertoTorres

Já vi Thunder funcionando com link de mais de 100 Mbps e fiquei babando com o consumo dos recursos: o mínimo. Espero ter tempo esse final de semana e voltar a testar o bicho.

----------


## _Marcello

> Isso é muito bom 
> 
> Se tiverem informações de como eu faço esse cadastro de teste de 15 dias, já quero testa-lo logo.


Então vamos lá  :Smile: . 15 dias de teste:

https://bmspanel.bmsoftware.org/parc...fdcd857c3ad7f1

Abraço.

----------


## farias

> Isso é muito bom 
> 
> Se tiverem informações de como eu faço esse cadastro de teste de 15 dias, já quero testa-lo logo.
> 
> Quanto a link, temos um link de 125MB, sera que o Thunder vai "dar conta", o speedR começou a "arregar" aqui de 90MB em diante.



Acredito que te mandei por e-mail, caso não tenha enviado;

*Link de auto cadastro cliente teste: https://bmspanel.bmsoftware.org/parc...fdcd857c3ad7f1*

----------


## jcduailibi

Boa tarde pessoal, estou vendo o quanto o thundercache esta evoluindo, sou novo nessa área, estive lendo vários posts sobre ele, gostaria de saber sobre o hardware, tenho aqui um provedor com 250 clientes, a questão é, qual hardware seria ideal para eu instalar o thundercache para suportar essa demanda?

Atenciosamente;


José Carlos Duailibi

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Boa tarde pessoal, estou vendo o quanto o thundercache esta evoluindo, sou novo nessa área, estive lendo vários posts sobre ele, gostaria de saber sobre o hardware, tenho aqui um provedor com 250 clientes, a questão é, qual hardware seria ideal para eu instalar o thundercache para suportar essa demanda?
> 
> Atenciosamente;
> 
> 
> José Carlos Duailibi


Vao te recomendar um servidor com Xeon e tudo mais, mas tenho visto que o Thunder tá bem modesto em requisito de hardware.
Qual é o máximo de clientes que você estima captar e ter em sua base? Fica mais fácil dimensionar o hardware para suportar tua expansao do que estimar um hardware agora e daqui a 6 meses você ter que trocar.

----------


## Pirigoso

> Boa tarde pessoal, estou vendo o quanto o thundercache esta evoluindo, sou novo nessa área, estive lendo vários posts sobre ele, gostaria de saber sobre o hardware, tenho aqui um provedor com 250 clientes, a questão é, qual hardware seria ideal para eu instalar o thundercache para suportar essa demanda?
> 
> Atenciosamente;
> 
> 
> José Carlos Duailibi


funciona em qualquer hardware de arquitetura 64bit, 

agora cabe a você decidir usar um micro desktop com memoria comum desenvolvido para uso 8 horas diárias no seu provedor ou um servidor 24h*7dias (xeon) com memoria ecc , a escolha é sua!, lembrando que não tem necessidade de ser raid ou sas, recomendamos o maior numero possível de hds SATA 2 para servidor , quanto mais melhor a disponibilidade de IO "capacidade de gravação e leitura"

----------


## carlucionet

Ola @*Pirigoso*

Já instalei aqui no meu servidor e gostaria da licença de 15 dias

favor entra em contato comigo

[email protected]

No aguardo
grato

----------


## Pirigoso

> Ola @*Pirigoso*
> 
> Já instalei aqui no meu servidor e gostaria da licença de 15 dias
> 
> favor entra em contato comigo
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> No aguardo
> grato



faz os passos inicias do tópico , criar a conta, ativar ele via sms, logar novamente e gerar licença

----------


## ElonPJr

> Resolvido,
> 
> A luta foi grande comparado com a simples solução, antes de mais nada quero agradecer ao Tiago, Mario e Luiz que contribuirão dando suas opiniões sobre o assunto.
> 
> Vamos lá, não posso garantir que a solução possa ser adotada em todos Servidores, mas no IBM x3630 M4 eu refiz várias vezes com sucesso.
> 
> Primeiro o Servidor não dá boot em FreeBSD, sem Raid nos HDs, então optei por usar um raid0 com apenas 1 HD, isso mesmo, parece brincadeira.
> 
> Para Raid0
> ...


Caro colega boa tarde.... Fiz exatamente como vc mencionou mais não consigo que ele de o boot. a maquina é a mesma da sua... tem com vc me dar uma mão?


desde ja agradeço..

----------


## Pirigoso

> Caro colega boa tarde.... Fiz exatamente como vc mencionou mais não consigo que ele de o boot. a maquina é a mesma da sua... tem com vc me dar uma mão?
> 
> 
> desde ja agradeço..


nao da boot no hd ou no pendrive?

----------


## shadowman

vo paga pra hacks crackea o soft e espalha gratuitamente na net a versão 7.1 pro

----------


## robertopc95

hoje nao vejo mais vantagem ter sistema de cache

----------

